# burmese pythons...



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

any care for them? tame? how big do they get? pics? ur experience with them if u have one.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

burmese python

like it says in the first sentence you have to think alot before you by a snake that gets to 20feet long and 200pounds

but if you are dedicated that much to that kind of snake
they are awesome pets


----------



## captainhowdy313 (Mar 10, 2006)

black_piranha said:


> any care for them? tame? how big do they get? pics? ur experience with them if u have one.


hey there i got 3 right now and poss 4 here soon if the deal goes threw with in the next week and a half. burms are wonderfull pets. but they can allso be a hand full i am sure you have seen my pictures of my snakes so i wont post any more but if you get one i can help with info or care with them good luck...adam


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Hope you have a room for it when fully grown....


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Just be sure that you are ready to accept the responsibilty and can 
properly care for it when it gets BIGGER


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ive read they are great pets, but u just have to make sure u can house a 20foot or so snake. if u google images for them there is some big ass snakes


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

if your not an experienced keeper dont even think about it


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

haha, ive only kept one snake, and still keepin it now. a kingsnake. i thought of the burmese because it looked tight. but a snake that grows 20ft. ill pass. maybe a smaller one.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

if you still want to go with a python, i would definetly go with a ball python, i highly reccomend them
they are know to be finky eaters, but other that they are great snake :nod:


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

boba fett said:


> if you still want to go with a python, i would definetly go with a ball python, i highly reccomend them
> they are know to be finky eaters, but other that they are great snake :nod:


i disagree with the ball... yes they are very tame and what not but the fact that they dont want to eat half the time and they just simply "ball up" when holding them kind of makes them boring when taking them out... if your liking your kingsnake get another varient... just look at all the variations in color on kingsnake.com or look at getting a carpet python or better yet a childrens python which only gets a little over 3 feet... i wouldnt reccomend getting anything that gets over 8 feet...


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

im thinkin about a columbian red-tail boa right now. what are some other pythons and boas that i could possibly keep and grow under 8ft?

my kingsnake is not tame right now so i'll be gettin one after im done taming.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

HOG ISLAND BOA!!! They are the perfect pet snake!!! Beautiful boa that stays smaller... get a male and he'll max out around 5-6 feet which is a perfect size! Ive got one and love him to death, he is awesome... you can find one like i did from a breeder on kinsnake.com and get him shipped for around 200... much better than a redtail in my opinion!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

here's a little on coloumbian red tails

Distribution:
The Colombian Red-Tail Boa constrictor is found throughout a large range of South America. They are found in Colombia of course, but also in Guyana, Peru, Suriname, Hogg Island, Venezuela, and more. 
Description:
The Colombian Red-Tail Boa constrictor will grow to between six and nine feet, though they can reach up to 12 feet. The males are smaller than the females. This snake is robust, with a triangular head separated from the body by a thin neck.
Their natural coloring is a pattern of elongated, saddle like, pale gray patches on a background of rich chocolate to almost chestnut brown. The sides are paler with dark brown, diamond shaped spots that have white centers. The undersides are yellowish, spotted with black. The chestnut brown coloring becomes progressively brighter until it is a brick red or pure red, and are thus called the "Red-Tail Boa".

Feeding:
They are a constrictor and their diet consists of mice, rats, small rabbits and the large snakes can also eat chickens. Feed once or twice a week, depending on the size of the food and the size of the snake. As you get to know your snake, you'll learn what its feeding needs are. Fresh water in a good size water dish should always be available.

Environment: 
These snakes are best kept singly except when they are being bred, but you may be able to keep them with other snakes the same size as long as you feed them separately.
The Colombia red-tail boa constrictor needs a good size cage. Its' housing can be set up as a desert type terrarium, but keep the decor to the minimum. See the terrarium set-ups described under Basic Reptile and Amphibian Care for more information. A good size water dish will provide moderate humidity as well as a place for soaking and drinking. A heavy limb for climbing on, resting on, and to aid in shedding makes the perfect decor.

Temperature and Lighting requirements:
They do well at 82° to 95° F in the daytime and 72° to 80° F at night. Full spectrum lighting is important for your snakes well being and its long-term maintenance. You can use a substrate heating device for basic heating. For additional heat, you can add a full spectrum incandescent daytime bulb and a blacklight bulb or red incandescent bulb for nighttime heating. Be sure you use a thermometer so you don't let the terrarium become overheated!
For more detailed information see the Basic Reptile and Amphibian Care: Housing.

Breeding/Reproduction: 
These snakes, if not babies, need to be probe sexed for positive sex identification, and they bear live young. Their gestation period can range from four to six months. The litters are large with up to 30 babies, each about 24 inches (61 cm) long and resembling the coloring and patterning of their parents. They are fairly easy to breed in captivity.

http://animal-world.com/encyclo/reptiles/s...nredtailboa.php

and lastly you have to be a very devoted owner to keep large snakes, make sure you'll be able to have the requirements to keep them before you buy.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

good info... an 8 foot boa is bigger than it sounds keep in mind and ive seen them closer to 10... id go with something smaller if it were me... do a serach on hogg island boas


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

Carpet pythons.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

carpet pythons are nice yes as i noted in one of my posts above, ive seen some real big ones tho so check into that and they are primarily tree dwelling snakes so a taller cage works better for them than would a cage for say a boa... ive encountered some real nippy carpets over time and have seen some nice ones- i still say hogg island


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I like Red Tails Boas, but Ball Pythons will always be my favorite...well other than my Burm. The handling issue doesn't concern me as I'm not one that handles my snakes all that much. They're tame and everything to be held, but I don't handle them like I handle my Iggy or anything. I don't think they enjoy human contact very much.

If you want a "pet" reptile, get a Beardie.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

dracofish said:


> I like Red Tails Boas, but Ball Pythons will always be my favorite...well other than my Burm. The handling issue doesn't concern me as I'm not one that handles my snakes all that much. They're tame and everything to be held, but I don't handle them like I handle my Iggy or anything. I don't think they enjoy human contact very much.
> 
> If you want a "pet" reptile, get a Beardie.


are you kidding? my boa loves to be held... when its time to go back in the cage he resists and trys clinging onto me like hes telling me he doesnt wanna go back in. i can tell when he wants to be out and when not just by his actions and i would have to say that 90-95% of the time he loves getting out and exploring


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

I'm not talking about taking the snake out of its cage and letting it "explore," though I would never let one loose in my house. I'm talking about people that think they can snuggle with reptiles like they can with dogs and cats. I'd think the closest we can say to snakes (and many other reptiles) is that they tolerate being handled. Mine are just as happy to be left quite alone.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

brutusbeefcake said:


> I like Red Tails Boas, but Ball Pythons will always be my favorite...well other than my Burm. The handling issue doesn't concern me as I'm not one that handles my snakes all that much. They're tame and everything to be held, but I don't handle them like I handle my Iggy or anything. I don't think they enjoy human contact very much.
> 
> If you want a "pet" reptile, get a Beardie.


are you kidding? my boa loves to be held... when its time to go back in the cage he resists and trys clinging onto me like hes telling me he doesnt wanna go back in. i can tell when he wants to be out and when not just by his actions and i would have to say that 90-95% of the time he loves getting out and exploring
[/quote]

Sorry to disappoint, but he's not enjoying being around you. Well, he might be. But the reason behind him trying to get out of the cage is because it's sudden and not a familiar environment for the time, well, scent for that matter. Maybe he does though... does he struggle when he's taken out?


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

Sorry to disappoint, but he's not enjoying being around you. Well, he might be. But the reason behind him trying to get out of the cage is because it's sudden and not a familiar environment for the time, well, scent for that matter. Maybe he does though... does he struggle when he's taken out?
[/quote]

Look all i can go by is his behavior and body language when hes out(he doesnt talk)... ever since the day i got him he has been calmer than calm... there have been a number of occasions where he is so relaxed on me that he will yawn when in my hands(thats being relaxed!) and also keep in mind he does not get cranky at all during shed, hes actually started and completed a shed while in my hands!!!(very cool)... i know we will never know for sure what a snake is thinking or even if he is for that matter but i think i have a pretty good idea with this guy and this guy likes being held... and loves crawling around furniture


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

dracofish said:


> Sorry to disappoint, but he's not enjoying being around you. Well, he might be. But the reason behind him trying to get out of the cage is because it's sudden and not a familiar environment for the time, well, scent for that matter. Maybe he does though... does he struggle when he's taken out?


Look all i can go by is his behavior and body language when hes out(he doesnt talk)... ever since the day i got him he has been calmer than calm... there have been a number of occasions where he is so relaxed on me that he will yawn when in my hands(thats being relaxed!) and also keep in mind he does not get cranky at all during shed, hes actually started and completed a shed while in my hands!!!(very cool)... i know we will never know for sure what a snake is thinking or even if he is for that matter but i think i have a pretty good idea with this guy and this guy likes being held... and loves crawling around furniture
[/quote]

i also did some research on these guys. they like "dirty" environments instead of snake bedding.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

ive never seen that or heard that... what do you mean dirty? mine gets good ol newspaper treatment and seems to be fine on it????


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

brutusbeefcake said:


> ive never seen that or heard that... what do you mean dirty? mine gets good ol newspaper treatment and seems to be fine on it????


what i mean by that is that they like dirt and soil as their substrate and i don't like to mess with that.

also read that they look really nice and pale after a shed.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

a newspaper substrate works great! keep in mind that odds are your snake is going to be captive bread and will never see dirt and soil, so.... im thinking you are reffering to wild hogs.... and yes there pale look is awesome and actually they cahnger from darker during the day to a ghostly pale at night... pretty unique and cool, i prefer the pale look!


----------

